
Spotify and other popular apps trick you into doing free labor - jmsflknr
https://www.fastcompany.com/90376773/how-spotify-and-other-popular-apps-trick-you-into-doing-free-labor
======
ksaj
Reddit pretty much does all of the above.

Plus, Reddit Gold is a brilliant way to convince some users to pay way more
than a typical cost of membership in other similar groups. Not only can people
buy their way into the lounges, they are also encouraged to buy gold for
anyone who posts something you particularly like. And it is somewhat gamified,
because if you buy gold for other people already in a lounge, they get access
to further lounges and you get more or less noticed as a super friendly user,
who... obtains more gold and access to the more cliquy lounges. Etc etc.

When it comes to curation and data collection, Reddit pretty much leaves it
entirely to the users to form the channels, administer them, etc. Lots of free
labour through and through. And of course that provides Reddit lots of data to
monetize.

But, unlike the article, I don't think anyone is getting ripped off. It's akin
to real-world volunteerism, and not unlike joining a club and taking part in
its maintenance.

------
wodenokoto
According to the article one of the four things you are tricked into doing is
paying for the service ...(along with answering posts on the forum, in-app
surveys, and generally speaking good about the app in public)

